# Done Yet???



## mrcane (Aug 28, 2015)

Hope that these pics show something.In flower since July 2nd. Plants are 7ft +And leaves have been turning yellow and falling off, Lots of them!!!:confused2: 

View attachment Bud 8-28.jpg


View attachment Bud0828_1.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 28, 2015)

looks like another week or so...I see some cloudy but most clear..tell us what type high you want?


----------



## RubyRed (Aug 28, 2015)

nice shot:aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2015)

What is the plant? what kind of high do you want. That is a beautiful shot.  I think i would let it go longer unless it is a sativa and you want speedy.. Lovely.  It will be stronger with more cloudy, you are still showing a lot of clear.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 28, 2015)

-0- amber still 

leaves falling off is perfectly normal this late in the game.... but it's not over yet.
Let the plant reclaim what it wants from the fan leaves. IE don't pluck/trim them early, let them (all but) fall off naturally.

samples of amber on my last harvest
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=942453&postcount=29

stay strong, its worth it 
:48:


----------



## mrcane (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the comeback Plants are Bag seed  Sativa and? Will try to get some pics but camera is not loading.And the girls are sleeping right now. They seam to have stopped growing, just getting frosty. Was really worried about the leaves.   I would like to get a more calming high out of them.  Them "two plants"


----------



## Joe420Camel (Aug 28, 2015)

.

a calming high comes from more amber 

your going to try for: -0- clear, 60-75% cloudy, 40-25% amber

depending on how much Sativa is in the strain will determine how long it will take to get there. 
(80 to 90+ days is possible but very unlikely) 
:48:

PS
If your after a calm high may I suggest looking into some Indica leaning strains for your next grow.
(which you might want to start thinking about soonish)
They ripen "much" faster and are shorter


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2015)

Let them go longer and they will start to amber.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 28, 2015)

Waiting Waiting :watchplant: Thanks will wait on the amber :ccc:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2015)

It is hard to wait.. I am going to BUY some pot today... I feel ya!~


----------



## mrcane (Aug 28, 2015)

I also am in need of a trip to the dispensary but just spent 30k on a solar system for the house. So I am getting to stoned to drive....:smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow congratulations on the solar power... Wow, tell us about it.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks Rose The panels are sun power, Full 25 yr warranty, 6.5 KW system should take care of 70% of my energy usage, that's figuring when lights are on 12&12... Just to grow enough for Mom & I  :yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 28, 2015)

That is so awesome. Great for you to do... congrats.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Aug 30, 2015)

Looking good up there


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2015)

I don't mean to sound stupid but I really wonder, do you have enough sun to run them? I know you do, but can they run on cloudy?


----------



## mrcane (Aug 31, 2015)

Rose As I was saying, I live in the blue hole of western Wa. Solar guy was here for 5 hrs figuring things out . Said that we are in one of the best areas in WESTERN WA. Plenty of  light with the cool ocean breeze. the cool breeze keeps the pannel cool, making it more efficient. Plus house and roof angle are Perfect...


----------



## mrcane (Aug 31, 2015)

Systems in the area have out performed by 40% this summer...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 31, 2015)

That is just the best. We need to do that here. I think you live in a wonderful part of the state. I know that.


----------

